# Ford 640 lube



## 40Windsor (Sep 18, 2019)

I asker this question in my "projects" post, but I feel that may end up lost in future posts I make there. So, I figured a lube question will go in the lube section. 
Tractor- 1955 Ford 640. 4speed, pto, front end loader. 
Usage- Very little use below freezing. Mostly going to be used to clear sagebrush and make/maintain driveway. Some surfacing with the FEL. 
Now the questions. 
Manual says use SAE20 in the engine. 
Does anyone have a suggestion for a good inexpensive oil? Should I stick with a single weight or go with a multi? Prefer something available at Walmart or NAPA due to accessability. 

Manual says use M2C41 for hydraulic and SAE80 for diff and trans. 
With some reading about cross contamination, using one type of fluid makes sense if possible. 
Would UTF be a good all around fluid for all 3? 

Cant find specs for the FEL. So, capacity is unknown to me and I will assume hydraulic oil. Would UTF be acceptable in that application? 

Now, on the UTF if acceptable for any/all fluids (except engine), any recommendations?
I know Walmart sells SuperTech in 5gal and 2.5gal. I am sure Coastal has atleast one type. I think there is a TS a couple towns up (maybe one opening soon closer).


----------



## 40Windsor (Sep 18, 2019)

Engine oil was black with a little bit of buildup on the pickup filter screen. 
Transmission, well, that was milkshake. 








Hydraulic was milkshake and diff was dark with a hint of milkshake. 








Letting it drip drain overnight. I am trying UTF in trans/hyd/diff. I will run it for a while then change it again to work on getting contamination out.
Engine got a Motorcraft FL1A filter and Mobile 1 HD Diesel 15w40 oil. 

Radiator was a bit low, so I topped it off. Will come off this winter to get flushed and checked. But, it looks good. Will get new coolant. 
Gas tank looks pretty good with some debris at the bottom, but shiny metal inside. I will take it off and get it coated this winter.


----------

